# Got a new job. "ORIENTATION"!



## dman93 (Aug 25, 2014)

ive been working part-time minimum wage for the past 4 years. 

I FINALLY got a full-time job at a warehouse making decent money. My cousin reffered me to take his old position since he's getting transferred/promoted to a different department. 

Im a very shy guy. I dont really talk much. I think the manager who I interviewed with didn't like me because of my quietness. I think the only reason im hired is for respect to my cousin who is very important to the company. 

I have orientation this week. I believe the manager will introduce me to the department & introduce me to my supervisors/coworkers. I am BEYOND nervous. I suck at meeting new people. I get nervous/awkward. 


PLEASE HELP! 
How should I act?
How do I not make myself look like a awkward *****?


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

All you can do is be yourself, honestly. The harder you try to act like an entirely different person, the more uncomfortable you'll be since you'll feel even more out of control.

Just keep breathing...try and make some indirect eye contact by sweeping the room. Smile if you can.

Congratulations on getting your full time job...don't even give it a second thought on how you got it. Just do your best.


----------



## littlecupcake (Apr 14, 2015)

dman93 said:


> ive been working part-time minimum wage for the past 4 years.
> 
> I FINALLY got a full-time job at a warehouse making decent money. My cousin reffered me to take his old position since he's getting transferred/promoted to a different department.
> 
> ...


Before anything I just want to say I'm just trying to help and you do not have to listen to my advice. Just look your best. Look and act confident even if you don't feel like it. Remember have fun at work, but do not discuss or go into deep deep details of your personal life when answering questions. Keep everything generic and you don't have to make friends with every single person. That is what I normally do in the office, I like to keep it low key with most people :hide Anyways, Just be polite,professional and nod. Again have fun at work and I'm happy for you! Congrats :clap:yay


----------



## dman93 (Aug 25, 2014)

littlecupcake said:


> Before anything I just want to say I'm just trying to help and you do not have to listen to my advice. Just look your best. Look and act confident even if you don't feel like it. Remember have fun at work, but do not discuss or go into deep deep details of your personal life when answering questions. Keep everything generic and you don't have to make friends with every single person. That is what I normally do in the office, I like to keep it low key with most people :hide Anyways, Just be polite,professional and nod. Again have fun at work and I'm happy for you! Congrats :clap:yay


Thanks but how should i keep calm when going into orientation? 
My manager probably already thinks im awkward. Now he's gonna introduce me around to all the workers. I dont wanna make anything any more awkward than it already is...


----------



## littlecupcake (Apr 14, 2015)

dman93 said:


> Thanks but how should i keep calm when going into orientation?
> My manager probably already thinks im awkward. Now he's gonna introduce me around to all the workers. I dont wanna make anything any more awkward than it already is...


Remember the introduce thing only lasts for a brief moment and after that its over and done with. Just smile gently like this  you don't have to have a wide grin-smile and say "Hi there, nice to meet you, I'm new...." Just keep it short and generic. And if its any consolation I'm awkward, too :yes.


----------

